# signature



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

hi.any ideas why my signature is not displaying anymore.took me ages to get that far. :?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

c15 ttt said:


> hi.any ideas why my signature is not displaying anymore.took me ages to get that far. :?


Seems to be displaying here, 3 separate pics, correct?

You could always merge in Photoshop or equivalent and then add as one image using Photobucket, just paste the IMG tag into your sig


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

forest said:


> c15 ttt said:
> 
> 
> > hi.any ideas why my signature is not displaying anymore.took me ages to get that far. :?
> ...


my computer just shows 3 boxes with red x in them.no pics :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Sign up with http://www.photobucket.com, its free. 
Upload pics from you PC using "Browse", "copy" the "IMG" tag, & paste into your sig box.
Hoggy.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks again hoggy.the quickest way to an accurate answer again. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

